# كورسات ndt في السعودية - المنطقة الشرقية (الدمام-الجبيل)



## Ramy Abdulall (24 أغسطس 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير .............الموضوع كالاتي انا لي 6 اشهر بفتش لجهة تقدم كورساتNDT المستوى الثاني ولكن على حسب ردود الشركات انو مافي اقبال على الدورات انا لقيت 3 جهات ممكن تقدم كورسات NDT في المنطقة الشرقية في السعودية بس الجهات دي كلها بطالب كحد ادنى 5 اشخاص للبدء في الدورات عشان كده انا مسوي الاعلان دا عشان ننظم كل الناس العاوزة تعمل الدورات في الفترة الجاية ودي تفاصيل كل الجهات البتقدم الدورات وانا مستعد لاي استفسارات اخرى :

1 . كلية الجبيل الصناعية ...كلية الجبيل فيها اكبر مركز للتدريب على NDT في الشرق الاوسط على والمركز معتمد من الجمعية الامريكية ( ASNT) والمركز بتعامل مع معاهد Olympus-NDT, USA بقدموا الدورات على حسب SNT-TC-1A: 2006 Edition لكل من UT,RT,MT,PT الكلية وافقت تفتح الدورات في الفترة المسائية للناس الشغالة في الصباح , بالنسبة للاسعار تعتمد على عدد الساعات الحتاخدها في كل طريقة ممكن الناس تشوف التفاصيل في موقع الكلية على الينك التالي: 
[wc_3d"]http://www.jic.edu.sa/SubSectionPage.aspx?data=C2vBlscNsCHj5QqJfakYeyGGqXqvO0P_2fRwn4jQYvd wc_3d[/URL][/LEFT]
بس اقل عدد مطلوب عشان نبدا الكورس 5 اشخاص .

2. شركة TCR في الخبر الشركة بتقدم كورسات UT,RT,MT,PT للمستوى الثاني باسعار مناسبة طبعا هي شركة هندية معتمدة من الجمعية الامريكية ASNT شغالة في مجال NDT في السعودية بتقدم الدورات مع تدريب عملي ونظري في الدمام في فترة شهر بس نفس المشكلة انو مافي عدد كافي عشان افتحو الكورسات لمعلومات عن الشركة شوفوا موقع الشركة على الينك التالي:
www.tcr-arabia.com/ndt/ 

3. شركة Quality Control Gulf وهي شركة مصرية شغالة في مجال NDT المستوى الثاني و الثالث من فترة طويلة في مصر فتحت فرعها في الخبر وتقدم تدريب لكل الدوراتUT,PT,MT,RT باسعار مناسبة
qualitycontrol-egypt.com 
دا موقع الشركة فرع مصر
www.gqcco.com ودا موقع فرع الشركة في الخبر 
برضو بطالبوا ب5 اشخاص على الاقل عشان افتحو الدورات
واي شخص بعرف اي جهة ممكن تعمل لينا الدورات في المنطة الشرقية مايبخل علينا
لكل من يجد الرغبة للتسجيل في الدورات اعلاه اراسلني على
[email protected]
أو موبايل 0595104451
رامي محمد


----------

